# Decal Softeners



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Howdy everyone,

I have been doing some Indy modeling. I have been making my own decals using papillion laser decal paper. I noticed my MICROSOL does not seem to work. I use to have some stuff from Micro-Mark that would work when the microsol would not. Off to buy some Vinegar today to see if I can make my own softener. I read somewhere that sometimes windex will work also. Anyone try windex before?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I use Solve a set from Walthers


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

all softeners, setting solutions are white vinegar thinned with distilled water. no more, no less. be careful if you make your own. it is easy to use too much vinegar and the decals will likely wrinkle.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Al any Idea on a ratio of vinegar to water 

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

boosted, sorry i don't. i would think a lot of water. but the odor of the vinegar is noticeable in the commercial mixtures.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

I seen that testors has this http://www.testors.com/product/0/8804TT/_/Decal_Setting_Solution

I seen some at hobby lobby the last time I was there. Dont know if this would help at all. I know its not a thinner.


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

I've always used Walthers Solvaset. Same bottle my kids used when they were making models years ago. What I find interesting about the Testor's product is that, if you click on the MSDS, the acetic acid concentration is the same as straight vinegar. Could they be just repackaging regular vinegar?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Doesn't Papillio recommend that you use their brand of decal mounting fluid? Just a thought. pig


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried Mucinex?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

partspig said:


> Doesn't Papillio recommend that you use their brand of decal mounting fluid? Just a thought. pig


 
If you read the write up it doesen't soften it makes it easier to position which a couple drops of dishwashing liquid does the same.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bingo. Papillio laser water slide paper responds most excellent to heat. Used my wifes hair dryer and it worked great on the BRP Indy bodies I have been playing with. I am releasing through Tom at BRP a whole bunch of laser decals for the BRP Aorora Indy body.

I am also working on some new kits. One is the Sheraton Thompson Special. 

Has anyone seen a good paint chart of testors bottled paint to RGB. I am trying to match the decals to Testors paint on a resin body.

Roger Corrie


----------

